# Golden Retriever Shedding!!



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I would agree that he his probably losing his puppy coat. I recommend brushing at least weekly, more during major shedding. I also recommend frequent bathing to help with the shedding. If you can afford to invest in a dog blow dryer, that is the single most helpful piece of equipment for shedding dogs! You'll wonder how you ever lived without one! I am a professional groomer so I have a $400 Kool Dry dryer, but you can get a Metro for half that price and it'll serve the purpose. Also, I would stop using a furminator on him-it cuts and damages the coat. I always start with a slicker brush, follow that with an undercoat rake, and finish with a greyhound comb. Finally, I vacuum alot, lol!


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I would agree that he his probably losing his puppy coat. I recommend brushing at least weekly, more during major shedding. I also recommend frequent bathing to help with the shedding. If you can afford to invest in a dog blow dryer, that is the single most helpful piece of equipment for shedding dogs! You'll wonder how you ever lived without one! I am a professional groomer so I have a $400 Kool Dry dryer, but you can get a Metro for half that price and it'll serve the purpose. Also, I would stop using a furminator on him-it cuts and damages the coat. I always start with a slicker brush, follow that with an undercoat rake, and finish with a greyhound comb. Finally, I vacuum alot, lol!


Wow thank you for a detailed reply! I did read somewhere here itself that the furminator ruins their coat. I will stick to the slicker brush and check into the other options you have just mentioned. 

We take him for his bath once a month so as to not overdo it. Also, can you tell me by when will he get his full adult coat on? 

Again thank you sooo much for a great reply!! Have a great day!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy is 4.5 months old, and I try to brush her a little every day with a major brush/furminator/rake down once a week, with ear cleaning... IT took a while to get her to let me brush her... but there is so much hair... I have to vacuum daily. Just a facto fo life... nothing like huge golden retriever hair dust bunnies rolling down the hardwood floor in the kitchen!! HA!! I just wish she would let me use the slicker. She's ok with the fulminator.

She blew her baby coat last month (no more baby soft). Now her coat is thick and silky not fluffy... but yes, at about a year they will blow their juvenile coat. My last golden did it too.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Leopup said:


> Wow thank you for a detailed reply! I did read somewhere here itself that the furminator ruins their coat. I will stick to the slicker brush and check into the other options you have just mentioned.
> 
> We take him for his bath once a month so as to not overdo it. Also, can you tell me by when will he get his full adult coat on?
> 
> Again thank you sooo much for a great reply!! Have a great day!


Once a month is a pretty good interval. I usually bathe my own dogs every 2-4 weeks depending on how much they are shedding, how dirty they get, etc.

It kinda depends on the dog, many don't come fully into coat until 2 years old; but he won't be shedding like crazy that long. Its been a while since I've had a puppy so I'm trying to remember, maybe a couple months of the major coat blowing?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

No furminator on a Golden. Those tend to take out way too much undercoat. We brush our guys every 1-2 days with a pin brush and use an undercoat rake during periods of heavy shedding. I really only use a slicker brush for trimming feet. We also supplement with fish oil and unrefined coconut oil. You can bathe monthly using a good quality shampoo and conditioner. I personally like Isle of Dogs products. Also as an FYI, Goldens blow their coats in the spring and fall.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

jwemt81 said:


> No furminator on a Golden. Those tend to take out way too much undercoat. We brush our guys every 1-2 days with a pin brush and use an undercoat rake during periods of heavy shedding. I really only use a slicker brush for trimming feet. We also supplement with fish oil and unrefined coconut oil. You can bathe monthly using a good quality shampoo and conditioner. I personally like Isle of Dogs products. Also as an FYI, Goldens blow their coats in the spring and fall.



I was thinking of a pin brush because Daisy HATES the slicker... with a passion. The rake she is fine with. Didn't know about the fulminator being bad!


----------



## Bella 09 (Sep 28, 2017)

Bella is shedding like crazy and is 7 months. I would say this increase started a month ago and hasn't slowed down at all . Today I pet her and my entire hand was covered in fur. I'm taking her for a bath and cleanup next week. The groomer at pet smart said they will do a furminator treatment. They do not use the brush, but apparently there is a furminator shampoo and condition treatment that they use to remove the loose hair. Has anyone here tried this method before? I hope it helps!!


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

I have an 8 month old boy and live in Florida. I brush him everyday with a slicker brush. I have noticed for about a month, there is a bit more fur on the brush after a brushing. However, brushing him each day makes for minimal shedding.


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for taking out the time to reply to my post. 

Hope you and Daisy have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Bella 09 said:


> Bella is shedding like crazy and is 7 months. I would say this increase started a month ago and hasn't slowed down at all . Today I pet her and my entire hand was covered in fur. I'm taking her for a bath and cleanup next week. The groomer at pet smart said they will do a furminator treatment. They do not use the brush, but apparently there is a furminator shampoo and condition treatment that they use to remove the loose hair. Has anyone here tried this method before? I hope it helps!!




The groomers at our local PetSmart have been great, and have done a better job on my dogs than the boutique dog salon I used a time or two. 

The furminator treatment involves a bath with an anti-shedding shampoo and conditioner, and then a brushing with a furminator rake tool. It works, but you still need to brush your dog regularly. You can purchase a furminator tool inexpensively for home use. https://www.amazon.com/deShedding-B...16847633&sr=1-12&keywords=furminator+for+dogs. They work pretty well. Some prefer other types of undercoat rakes. The key is to use a rake tool fairly regularly.

The reality is a Goldens shed year round, and they blow their undercoats a couple times a year. Hair will be everywhere if you don’t keep on top of it with good brushings. Every time I look under my bed, I find another dog I didn’t know I had. Buy a very good vacuum cleaner without an agitator/beater brush that will collect dog hair and get fouled. 

I have two Goldens. I brush them for a few minutes almost every day, but give them a more thorough brushing at least once weekly. I brush them more in the summer when they are in the water a lot because with their fine undercoat hair, they get mats pretty easily if I don’t. I bring them to PetSmart every 3-4 months for a Furminator bath and groom, mainly because I’m lazy and don’t want to do it myself. In the interim, I’ve trained my dogs to shower with me and every few weeks, I walk them into the stall shower in one of my bathrooms and wash them with a decent dog shampoo and shower massager. You can get an anti-shedding shampoo, but I don’t use one.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

